# Bachelors degree in paramedicine



## jwilbz03 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I was browsing through the web and I came across this http://www.washington.edu/medicine/som/depts/medex/applicants/paramedicine.htm , which states they are implementing a bachelors degree for paramedicine. Does anyone know if any other colleges offer this? I really do not want to pursue nursing, and would like to keep my head into the EMS. 
Thank you


----------



## medicb (Mar 2, 2011)

Springfield College has a 4 year degree in EMS Administration. I believe it is Business Management integrated with a Paramedic program. 

Here is the link to Springfield College's Website: http://catalog.spfldcol.edu/preview_program.php?catoid=32&poid=1221&bc=1

Brandon


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 2, 2011)

We had a thread on this not to long ago... I'll search in a bit for it, but my favorite is University of NM School of Medicine EMS-BS program.


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 2, 2011)

UMBC - University of Maryland, Baltimore County
EKU - Eastern Kentucky University

There are others, but these are the two I am familiar with.  Both are pretty well know with EMS educators as providing pretty top notch educations.  I know a bunch of UMBC paramedic graduates, and they are wicked intelligent. Incidentally, UMBC also has a masters program in emergency health services.


----------



## mikie (Mar 2, 2011)

*here's one...*



EMS49393 said:


> UMBC - University of Maryland, Baltimore County



I wouldn't know [sarcasm] _anything [/sarcasm]_ about it...

http://ehs.umbc.edu/


----------



## reaper (Mar 3, 2011)

Western Carolina University has a BS degree in Emergency medicine.


----------



## medicRob (Mar 3, 2011)

University of New Mexico School of Medicine EMS Academy (BY FAR THE BEST ONE IN MY OPINION)

http://hsc.unm.edu/SOM/emsacad/bsems.shtml


The program is so rigorous that it can count as one's pre-med. According to their program director, who I spoke with directly.. 1/3rd of their graduates go on to PA or MD school.


----------



## 46Young (Mar 3, 2011)

If you'd rather keep your head in EMS, consider that the director of my prior employer, CCEMS, has just a degree in Healthcare Admin. 

http://www.naemt.org/about_us/Leadership/bod/BoardBiographies/DonLundy.aspx

I believe that's only a two year degree. There are plenty of opportunities for those with four year healthcare degrees. You may need experience as a supervisor to be considered for an upper admin position, but the degree ought to help you nonetheless.

If I might suggest something, how about you search the web for all the job opportunities for EMS admin, be it for a county third service, a hospital based employer, something in state gov't, whatever. Take note of what they ask for regarding education. That should tell you what type of degree you need to advance to an admin position in EMS. Four year EMS degrees are rare (sadly), so the employer will typically state that they require a four year degree in a healthcare related field. A BSN, a Pub Admin degree, or Emergency Management would suffice, I would surmise.


----------



## bradford (Mar 3, 2011)

I think University of Pittsburg has a Paramedic degree program.
A little bit closer to Florida, I thought I saw that University of South Alabama does as well. Not positive on either of those, but for some reason I remember hearing about them.


----------



## reaper (Mar 3, 2011)

I did not notice that the OP was in FL. UF has a great BS in Paramedicine program. It is not a full Paramedic program. It is just the Bachelors program portion.


----------



## Bieber (Mar 3, 2011)

Creighton University in Nebraska has one too.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.usiouxfalls.edu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2917


> In order to obtain a degree from the University of Sioux Falls, a student must complete a CoAEMSP/CAAHEP-approved EMT-Paramedic Program



This one is in Sioux Falls, SD. Only downside is its a private school.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 3, 2011)

Loma Linda University
http://www.llu.edu/allied-health/sahp/emc/programinfo.page

is where I applied.


----------

